# whats the most accurate thermometer and good heater?



## Hopethisworks... (Mar 24, 2011)

I am looking for a most accurate thrmometer and a good heater. I here good things about the new Fluval E series...any imput? I really want a good thermometer.


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the ETH Hydor In-line heater.
Connects to the external filter and gives you extra room in your tank.

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Pumps_files/hydor external.asp

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hopethisworks... (Mar 24, 2011)

ya. that would work great for a rena...but fluval has the ribbed tubing plastic tubbing. I was going to try a fluval because my rena was over powered for my 29gal... it was an xp2..i dunno how much different a 1 would b


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Look at all the thermometers in the store. Most will read within 1 degree of each other. Get one of these. 
Do not get the one that is way off compared to the others.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the basic glass thermometers, they work just fine and are cheap. As for heaters, I've read good things about the hydor inline heaters, and I absolutely love jagers.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ebo Jager within +/_ 1/2 deg F
My 250 watt is over 10 years old and holds the temp steady.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I would use the glass thermometer myself but I have never actually bothered to check to see how accurate it is.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

+1 Hydor inline.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

> I really want a good thermometer.


Why do you really want a good thermometer? Are you breading fish or shrimp?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

these work great for me;


----------



## Scruff (Mar 18, 2011)

Hopethisworks... said:


> ya. that would work great for a rena...but fluval has the ribbed tubing plastic tubbing. I was going to try a fluval because my rena was over powered for my 29gal... it was an xp2..i dunno how much different a 1 would b


Just yesterday I hooked up a Hydor inline heater to my Fluval tubing. Just screw the nut on the heater all the way in, push tube on, and back nut off until it's tight.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Hopethisworks... said:


> I am looking for a most accurate thrmometer and a good heater. I here good things about the new Fluval E series...any imput? I really want a good thermometer.


E-series blows, the heating element is at the advertised wattage but the heater will NEVER run it at 100% duty cycle.
Their 300w heater couldn't heat my 75 gallon to the set temperature. I went back to a 200w marineland stealth, no problems. No, it wasn't flow. I put a powerhead right up against it, blasting water into its plastic guard.

Now I have a 100w one (which I got for free) in a 10 gallon tank. That's 10 watts per gallon, people. You should only need 2-3wpg of heater. It is horrifically ugly, huge and doesn't seems to keep the temperature steady. The display swings +/- 1F.

I've heard good things about the new aqueon pro heaters, they're made in Italy, like the old marineland stealths, and probably by the same manufacturer. They're designed very similarly. I think they're pretty new, though.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...se&category_id=2&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Diana K said:


> Look at all the thermometers in the store. Most will read within 1 degree of each other. Get one of these.
> Do not get the one that is way off compared to the others.


^^^^

what I've always done, always have atleast 2, but 3 is better.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

I like ToM digital thermometers. They come either in C or F (not both). I own about a dozen or so of them.

I have yet to find one with reading errors greater than 0.5C (compared with lab grade thermometers) and they keep in memory lowest and highest temp so tracking tank temp fluctuations is easy. 

They have three problems though: 
1) Not waterproof,
2) the glue on the velcro is pretty cheap, and
3) the alarm has a tendency to turn on by itself

Other than that it's cost effective unit.

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a Fluval E. I like it. It has been reliable for a year now. I like the digital display. Comes in handy.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

marineland stealth heater ftw! ----->not the stealth pro<-----
the stealth pro has been recalled and tends to blow up tanks. the marineland stealth keeps the temp rock steady never saw any fluctuation. 
as for thermometer you could always use a laboratory grade thermometer, but the usual cheap ones work just fine.


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

i just use cheap glass thermometers and i have use an old visa therm glass heater. it worked flawlessly but they thing is that.... its glass. so it broke lol. but yeah now i have a stealth heater <3


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Newt said:


> Ebo Jager within +/_ 1/2 deg F
> My 250 watt is over 10 years old and holds the temp steady.


The old ones are supposed to be very good, but when they got bought by Eheim a few years ago things seem to have slipped a bit.

I've heard of a lot of Hydor failures as well.

May just be like hard drives, you hear bad things when they fail and the people who got bit are never going to buy that brand again even if the numbers don't support the sentiment.

How come it's so hard to find a good heater? As far as I know the way they are all designed they can stick "open" so that when there's a failure they overheat the tank.

The Finnex linked to said it has a failsafe, but at 93 F, what kind of sense does that make?

It seems like the best route is to have a seperate controller that monitors the temp and will cut power to the element if it should fail. Not sure why that isn't more common in all in one units. They obviously already have a thermometer in them, but no failsafe.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's one article that covers the basics.

http://www.beananimal.com/articles/aquarium-heaters-what-you-need-to-know!.aspx


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

The quality and performance of the heaters and thermometers on the market today are basically in the same range. It is a matter of esthetics. Which look do you want. Take a look at the specs. on the packaging then determine which one has the specs that best suit your needs. After that choose which one you think looks best.

Some may last longer and some may breakdown faster. But I have not had any problems with heaters as long as you make sure you do not submerse a heater that is not made to be submersed. And if you have one that is submersable and you do submerse it, keep it submersed. If you don't you will have a chance of the seals drying out and then you will have a leak the next time you submerse.

ATTN: there is a heater that is being recalled right now. Check out my FYI Heater Recall post.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

http://tempgun.com/


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for the Jagers here.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Unbreakable high wattage Titanium Submersible Heaters

For large aqauriums and Central Systems use these new Titanium heaters for best performance and reliability. These heaters do not come with thermostats and must be wired to our Controller. Larger more expensive heaters such as these are best made without integrated thermostats since failure of the integrated thermostats will cause the entire heater to be discarded. A high quality industrial controller such as our ETC or GTC will ensure fail safe operation for many years.

When the value of your livestock is high, as in coveted breeding stock or fish in larger display tanks, it does not make much sense to entrust their well being to inexpensive production made Aquarium type heaters. Note that all large wattage heaters must be handled with appropriate precautions to avoid overheating. Heater must be fully immersed at all times and even after power is disconnected for a period until tube has cooled to avoid excessive temperature rise of the heating tube while exposed to air. An alternative for larger tanks is to use lower wattage aquarium heaters all connected to a single quality controller to achieve the same wattage required.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/heaters.html#Heater Module


----------

